# The brutal truth about big dick



## btsgangruling (Mar 30, 2022)

Fuck man
Like 3 of 4 women don’t want a relationship after our one night stand
They say it’s too big for them to handle every night
I’m 7.3 x 5.7 inches, but in high school when my dick was smaller women would want a relationship with me

It’s better having a size that fits all women


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Zer0/∞ (Mar 30, 2022)

LARP!


----------



## Dragon5000 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Korea (Mar 30, 2022)

U r bad at sex.


----------



## btsgangruling (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> LARP!


Lmfao most men think my dick is at least 8.5 inches and women straight up think it’s 10 linches even though I’m only just over 7 inches. The survey is shit cause “8 inches” to women is probably 6 inches


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Mar 30, 2022)

>btsgangruling

💀


----------



## 444 (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


Stats from a "large penis dating website"? Seriously?  And there is no way they had sex with a man with 1-2 inch dick. Total lies


----------



## ROTTING (Mar 30, 2022)

444 said:


> Stats from a "large penis dating website"? Seriously?  And there is no way they had sex with a man with 1-2 inch dick. Total lies


Also who tf has 10”+ penis even jfl


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 30, 2022)

fuck imagine having an 8 inch dick , live life on easy mode. 

meanwhile its fucking over for 6inchcels, even though that's not small globally fml @danielwu @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## john2 (Mar 30, 2022)

OP is gaslighting us all.



btsgangruling said:


> They say it’s too big for them to handle every night


Not going to fall for this. You are lying. A big dick is what makes a woman want to be with you for long if anything.


btsgangruling said:


> I’m 7.3 x 5.7 inches


A 7.25" non bone pressed penis is quite big and you are a winner.


ROTTING said:


> Also who tf has 10”+ penis even jfl


Pretty much no body, maybe except a handful of men in this world.


btsgangruling said:


> It’s better having a size that fits all women




Hitting every spot in a woman's vagina and till she wildly squirts and cries out of ecstasy is everything.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


utterly retarded method for data collection

do you know where those charts come from??


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 30, 2022)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> utterly retarded method for data collection
> 
> do you know where those charts come from??


Isreal


----------



## highT (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


these studies are inherently flawed because women can’t estimate size at all. I’m between 7.5 and 8 inches in length and 6 inches in girth. Multiple times women have guessed my size. The first time it happened, she guessed it was 9” and the most recent time it happened, the guess was 10”

Obviously I didn’t correct them and I let them believe I was that big lol but it just proves that women will overestimate 

also, for the record, I have had multiple women tell me it’s “too big” and I have accidentally hurt a girlfriend before, made them bleed, made one start crying from going too deep on accident, and i dated a small chick who was like 5’2” and she straight up wouldn’t allow me to fuck in certain positions because it was painful for her. we ended up breaking up after only a few months. Other girls I’ve dated have been so sore from sex that we would have to take a break for at least a day or two so she could heal or whatever. Oh and anal? Forget about it lmao.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Mar 30, 2022)

stats show that for ltrs chicks want smaller

6 - 6.5 in is universal

akin to 6'1-6'3 in height


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 30, 2022)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> stats show that for ltrs chicks want smaller
> 
> 6 - 6.5 in is universal
> 
> akin to 6'1-6'3 in height


Porbably. Porn is all fake so jews did this


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


22 percent on 2 inches!!! 22 percent of fucking what


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 30, 2022)

Guys remember lesbians can make each other orgasm


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 30, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Guys remember lesbians can make each other orgasm


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 30, 2022)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> stats show that for ltrs chicks want smaller
> 
> 6 - 6.5 in is universal
> 
> akin to 6'1-6'3 in height


S... so so having smaller is better WOWZAAAAA


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 30, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> View attachment 1614358


Women love my long tongue


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Mar 30, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Women love my long tongue


Just be duck Idea


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 30, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


How the fucking hell can even 1 inch start at 13 percent fucking bullshit


----------



## buflek (Mar 31, 2022)

there is a reason why girls prefer smaller dicks in relationships than in one night stands (there’s a study about it)

ideal size for ons was like 7x5 and relationship 6.7x4.8

everyone who has a big dick can confirm that most girls need a break for a day of two after getting cocked down which sucks in relationships


----------



## 444 (Mar 31, 2022)

buflek said:


> there is a reason why girls prefer smaller dicks in relationships than in one night stands (there’s a study about it)
> 
> ideal size for ons was like 7x5 and relationship 6.7x4.8
> 
> everyone who has a big dick can confirm that most girls need a break for a day of two after getting cocked down which sucks in relationships


Where did you see that study lmfao. The only "study" I saw said the difference between relationship and casual preference was 0.1 inches.


----------



## Chadullahlite (Mar 31, 2022)

same bro, I have a 9 inches dick, and whenever I have sex w/ my Asian gf, it reaches her intestine. Sometimes it penetrates her liver. What I decided to do is jerk off before sex as then it won't get as hard as it will if you're very aroused.


----------



## eyebagcel (Mar 31, 2022)

race>>> height> face>>>>>>>>> dick


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 31, 2022)

buflek said:


> there is a reason why girls prefer smaller dicks in relationships than in one night stands (there’s a study about it)
> 
> ideal size for ons was like 7x5 and relationship 6.7x4.8
> 
> everyone who has a big dick can confirm that most girls need a break for a day of two after getting cocked down which sucks in relationships


No it was 6.4 for ONS and 6.3 for relationship. Which means basically the same thing. 

And also this isn't fucking true jfl. Almost all women fantasize about men with big dicks, and that means about 7.5" or more and thick too.


----------



## btsgangruling (Mar 31, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> dick


Ur gonna be crying when Jason luv fucks Tyler Maher girlfriend and the white boy can’t do anything to the bbc


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2022)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Almost all women fantasize about men with big dicks


Almost all women fantasize about men with a norwood 0


----------



## Sigmamale (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Lmfao most men think my dick is at least 8.5 inches and women straight up think it’s 10 linches even though I’m only just over 7 inches. The survey is shit cause “8 inches” to women is probably 6 inches


Men??


----------



## pizza (Mar 31, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Women love my long tongue


----------



## pizza (Mar 31, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Almost all women fantasize about men with a norwood 0


tall,bald,big cock niggers


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Ur gonna be crying when Jason luv fucks Tyler Maher girlfriend and the white boy can’t do anything to the bbc


Maher isn't white, he's part black

Your obsession with niggers dick is funny though


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 31, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Almost all women fantasize about men with a norwood 0


Stop reminding me of this


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2022)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Stop reminding me of this


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Fuck man
> Like 3 of 4 women don’t want a relationship after our one night stand
> They say it’s too big for them to handle every night
> I’m 7.3 x 5.7 inches, but in high school when my dick was smaller women would want a relationship with me
> ...


I'm almost 7.5" BPEL and almost 9" stretched flaccid. I've been thinking about this too. Somehow it still helps my confidence though. I'd rather be too big than too small.


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

buflek said:


> there is a reason why girls prefer smaller dicks in relationships than in one night stands (there’s a study about it)
> 
> ideal size for ons was like 7x5 and relationship 6.7x4.8
> 
> everyone who has a big dick can confirm that most girls need a break for a day of two after getting cocked down which sucks in relationships


Can confirm.



btsgangruling said:


> Lmfao most men think my dick is at least 8.5 inches and women straight up think it’s 10 linches even though I’m only just over 7 inches. The survey is shit cause “8 inches” to women is probably 6 inches


If dick size is anything like height, I'm sure that's true.


----------



## buflek (Mar 31, 2022)

CupOfCoffee said:


> No it was 6.4 for ONS and 6.3 for relationship. Which means basically the same thing.
> 
> And also this isn't fucking true jfl. Almost all women fantasize about men with big dicks, and that means about 7.5" or more and thick too.


fantasizing about something and enjoying it are 2 pair of shoes. most girls (obviously) didnt have an 7.5 inch dick in their pussy unless they slept with 1000 of guys

im 7.5 inches in length with a little above average girth (according to studies, in my opinion its right at average) and i wish i was half an inch smaller cuz my gf cant take it fully in doggy so i have to be super careful when thrusting

and yed u are right about the study my bad. the girth was 0.2 smaller and length 1.0 inch smaller in ideal size for relationships


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 31, 2022)

pizza said:


> View attachment 1614393


You brazilll


----------



## FreakkForLife (Mar 31, 2022)

buflek said:


> fantasizing about something and enjoying it are 2 pair of shoes. most girls (obviously) didnt have an 7.5 inch dick in their pussy unless they slept with 1000 of guys
> 
> im 7.5 inches in length with a little above average girth (according to studies, in my opinion its right at average) and i wish i was half an inch smaller cuz my gf cant take it fully in doggy so i have to be super careful when thrusting
> 
> and yed u are right about the study my bad. the girth was 0.2 smaller and length 1.0 inch smaller in ideal size for relationships


I wil get to 12x8 with DHT gel maxxing and vasodilator+relaxin+collagense + mechanical dickmaxxing like phallosan and dick clamps.

I don't want to get a 100+ sex count,i just want to give pain to women,it will feel so good.


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

Might be true but a big dick still mogs.
There is no way that you would rather choose to have an average dick if you had the choice to change your size


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 31, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> race>>> height> face>>>>>>>>> dick


Ugly nerdics keep coping about being white JFL.
No race for your face.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 31, 2022)

That size is small. Average here is 8x6


----------



## btsgangruling (Mar 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Average here is 8x6


Most women think I’m 10 x 8 after seeing it


----------



## 2d v2 (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Lmfao most men think my dick is at least 8.5 inches and women straight up think it’s 10 linches even though I’m only just over 7 inches. The survey is shit cause “8 inches” to women is probably 6 inches


gigacope


----------



## animo123 (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Lmfao most men think my dick is at least 8.5 inches and women straight up think it’s 10 linches even though I’m only just over 7 inches. The survey is shit cause “8 inches” to women is probably 6 inches


your length isnt the issue
in that regard we are similar
its yours girth being damn near 6 inches which can be a problem


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 31, 2022)

animo123 said:


> your length isnt the issue
> in that regard we are similar
> its yours girth being damn near 6 inches which can be a problem


You sure 6 inch girth can be too much?


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 31, 2022)

just fucking do PE and stop these mental masturbation penis threads


----------



## animo123 (Mar 31, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> You sure 6 inch girth can be too much?


definitely
thats more girth than danny d and like the same as shane dieselt
its massive


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Mar 31, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Fuck man
> Like 3 of 4 women don’t want a relationship after our one night stand
> They say it’s too big for them to handle every night
> I’m 7.3 x 5.7 inches, but in high school when my dick was smaller women would want a relationship with me
> ...


Pics or never happeney


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 31, 2022)

animo123 said:


> definitely
> thats more girth than danny d and like the same as shane dieselt
> its massive


i read that the guy has 8x6.3 cock but definitely 6"+ so not sure why you think he has less but interesting stilll


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

bp or nbp


----------



## animo123 (Mar 31, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> i read that the guy has 8x6.3 cock but definitely 6"+ so not sure why you think he has less but interesting stilll


according to lpsg he is around 5.75 inches which is still huge but 6 plus is crazy


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 31, 2022)

animo123 said:


> according to lpsg he is around 5.75 inches which is still huge but 6 plus is crazy


many people on reddit claim 6 inches and more in girth and they are doing fine with fitting it into whores


----------



## animo123 (Mar 31, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> many people on reddit claim 6 inches and more in girth and they are doing fine with fitting it into whores


emphasis on the claim


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 31, 2022)

animo123 said:


> emphasis on the claim


I hope dick maxxing works so I can get to a human size


----------



## animo123 (Apr 1, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> I hope dick maxxing works so I can get to a human size


it does
length is much easier to get tho


----------



## one job away (Apr 1, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> View attachment 1614254
> View attachment 1614257
> 
> LARP!


This study is based on Asking woman

Lol


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 1, 2022)

animo123 said:


> it does
> length is much easier to get tho


brutally over then since girth is more important


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 1, 2022)

CupOfCoffee said:


> No it was 6.4 for ONS and 6.3 for relationship. Which means basically the same thing.
> 
> And also this isn't fucking true jfl. Almost all women fantasize about men with big dicks, and that means about 7.5" or more and thick too.


Nnnnnooo women fantazise about 4 inchers atleast!


----------



## buflek (Apr 1, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> brutally over then since girth is more important


bullshit i hate when people say girth is more important

its like saying face > height or height > face

u cant generalize it retards


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 1, 2022)

buflek said:


> bullshit i hate when people say girth is more important
> 
> its like saying face > height or height > face
> 
> u cant generalize it retards


why do you have to be so mean you asshole


----------



## closedplatecel (Apr 1, 2022)

highT said:


> these studies are inherently flawed because women can’t estimate size at all. I’m between 7.5 and 8 inches in length and 6 inches in girth. Multiple times women have guessed my size. The first time it happened, she guessed it was 9” and the most recent time it happened, the guess was 10”
> 
> Obviously I didn’t correct them and I let them believe I was that big lol but it just proves that women will overestimate
> 
> also, for the record, I have had multiple women tell me it’s “too big” and I have accidentally hurt a girlfriend before, made them bleed, made one start crying from going too deep on accident, and i dated a small chick who was like 5’2” and she straight up wouldn’t allow me to fuck in certain positions because it was painful for her. we ended up breaking up after only a few months. Other girls I’ve dated have been so sore from sex that we would have to take a break for at least a day or two so she could heal or whatever. Oh and anal? Forget about it lmao.



What’s ur D routine no homo?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 1, 2022)

OP is a woman


----------



## Magnus_1994 (Apr 2, 2022)

Average Penis Size Chart: how big is a big dick? | The Big Dick Guide


How long is an average penis? And just what counts as "big"? What about girth? Check out our authoritative dick size charts for your answers.




bigdickguide.com





much more reliable


----------



## Linoob (Apr 2, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Fuck man
> Like 3 of 4 women don’t want a relationship after our one night stand
> They say it’s too big for them to handle every night
> I’m 7.3 x 5.7 inches, but in high school when my dick was smaller women would want a relationship with me
> ...



Never believe what a woman says.

It's likely another reason and they're just using your dick as a way to help you save face


----------



## highT (Apr 2, 2022)

closedplatecel said:


> What’s ur D routine no homo?


no routine lol, all natty


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 2, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> just fucking do PE and stop these mental masturbation penis threads


any pe guides?


----------



## maxr (Apr 6, 2022)

dick is cope im 7x5.5 BP and only 2 girls ever said something about it lol


----------

